# Colpo Napoli: preso Osimhen per 81 mln!



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2020)

Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.


----------



## princeps (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



A me sembra un Aubameyang più lento e meno tecnico: a queste cifre mi sembra una follia


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2020)

non è che pure stavolta si inserisce qualcuno e glielo fregano come Pepè ?


certo che il Lille fa le vere plusvalenze,non quelle farlocche
preso a 12 milioni,ne guadagnerebbe quasi 70 se fosse confermato !


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



Questo calcio é marcio e morto.

Meglio seguire NBA e NFL.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2020)

Chi???


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2020)

Napoli e 81 milioni nella stessa frase , mi sembra difficile


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



Non è male anche se un po’ grezzo tecnicamente, specie nel controllo palla. A quella cifra comunque...


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



Per come si muove e si può muovere il Napoli, un cartellino di quel genere può solo avere come presupposto una cessione o un paio di cessioni del valore totale simile e dalla plusvalenza frizzantina.

Per altro basterebbero forse i soli Milik (anche con sconto per via della scadenza) ed Allan (anche se non alle cifre di un anno fa), di fatto già fuori dal progetto entrambi. Anche senza toccare Koulibaly.


----------



## mark (14 Luglio 2020)

81 MILIONI??? Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo, pazzi se vero


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Napoli e 81 milioni nella stessa frase , mi sembra difficile



non è più il Dela dei primi anni,ha un bilancio virtuoso come pochi in Europa andando ogni anno sistematicamente nelle coppe europee e già da Ancelotti ha alzato l'asticella senza vendere i giocatori migliori come faceva prima.
il Napoli ormai è una realtà consolidata

io con 81 milioni comprerei altro,ma se lo possono permettere eccome.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è più il Dela dei primi anni,ha un bilancio virtuoso come pochi in Europa andando ogni anno sistematicamente nelle coppe europee e già da Ancelotti ha alzato l'asticella senza vendere i giocatori migliori come faceva prima.
> il Napoli ormai è una realtà consolidata
> 
> io con 81 milioni comprerei altro,ma se lo possono permettere eccome.



però mi sembra un po assurdo, quest'anno non vanno nemmeno in champions


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



Mi sembra strano che senza Champions il Napoli possa permettersi un colpo simile. Vedremo.


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2020)

Cos?


----------



## nybreath (14 Luglio 2020)

leggo su CdS 50m + ounas, 81m mi sembra una cifra folle, forse considerano una super valutazione di ounas


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2020)

De Laurentiis che sgancia 81 milioni per un giocatore mi sembra strano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è più il Dela dei primi anni,ha un bilancio virtuoso come pochi in Europa andando ogni anno sistematicamente nelle coppe europee e già da Ancelotti ha alzato l'asticella senza vendere i giocatori migliori come faceva prima.
> il Napoli ormai è una realtà consolidata
> 
> io con 81 milioni comprerei altro,ma se lo possono permettere eccome.



Se se lo possono permettere senza manco andare in Champions quando ci torneranno chi prenderanno? Salah e Firmino?


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2020)

e poi bisogna vedere la stecca al procuratore,non credo siano compresi

praticamente 1 milione più di Pepe un anno fa scalzandolo come acquisto più costoso di calciatore africano




A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se se lo possono permettere senza manco andare in Champions quando ci torneranno chi prenderanno? Salah e Firmino?



vabbè ovvio vendere qualcuno,ma è una società sana


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2020)

Figuriamoci se il Milan avesse pagato 81 milioni un giovane attaccante del Lille.
Leao, pagato 23 milioni, si porta dietro il marchio di ”polpetta”, figuriamoci Osimhen a 81 milioni


----------



## sipno (14 Luglio 2020)

Il Napoli che non va nemmeno in champions? Ma non ci credo nemmeno se me lo dimostrano.
A quelle cifre un ragazzino che non riuscirà nemmeno a rivendere in caso di stagione "normale".


----------



## kipstar (14 Luglio 2020)

eh !? 81 ? ma il mercato post covid non doveva avere una contrazione nelle valutazioni ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se il Milan avesse pagato 81 milioni un giovane attaccante del Lille.
> Leao, pagato 23 milioni, si porta dietro il marchio di ”polpetta”, figuriamoci Osimhen a 81 milioni



Ma infatti.

Hai voglia a dire che vendono qualcuno. Gli altri senza Champions devono vendere pure le madri e prendere scarpari da due soldi e loro fanno colpi da 80 milioni? Si, certo...


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2020)

sto leggendo Ciro Venerato della Rai.
c'è un bel caos dietro:




>


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



Ricordo certi commenti sulla volontà di De Laurentiis di non investire più nel Napoli dopo l'assunzione di Gattuso...

Si si come no


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Hai voglia a dire che vendono qualcuno. Gli altri senza Champions devono vendere pure le madri e prendere scarpari da due soldi e loro fanno colpi da 80 milioni? Si, certo...



Non vorrei fare paralleli pruriginosi, ma proprio il presupposto dei conti a posto, degli ingaggi raramente sopra le righe, del pareggio di bilancio quasi sempre raggiunto e dell'investimento sui giovani (non ho detto Rangnick  ) permette a squadre come il Napoli, anche senza Champions, di continuare ad investire.

Ed il tesoretto è lì apparecchiato, proprio perché lavorando in modo virtuoso sul mercato con gli under 25 (ma non solo con quelli, vedi Manolas e Demme) ora il Napoli deve solo scegliere quale giovane (o ex giovane) non è più indispensabile nel progetto e fare lo stesso la celeberrima e tanto ostracizzata plusvalenza.

Koulibaly ed Allan per esempio hanno quasi 30 anni, eppure per il solo fatto che sono stati presi a 23-24 anni oggi rappresentano circa 100 milioni in entrata potenziali (sia cash che a bilancio) se solo il Napoli schioccasse le dita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ricordo certi commenti sulla volontà di De Laurentiis di non investire più nel Napoli dopo l'assunzione di Gattuso...
> 
> Si si come no



il mio? staremo a vedere. può darsi che mi sbagli ovviamente.

io a sto colpo non ci credo neanche un po'. comunque se è lo stesso che hanno accostato al milan 12 mesi fa per 10M... spero proprio che lo facciano


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sto leggendo Ciro Venerato della Rai.
> c'è un bel caos dietro:



Più che altro fanno strano i problemi finanziari del Lille dopo le molteplice plusvalenze.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Koulibaly ed Allan per esempio hanno quasi 30 anni, eppure per il solo fatto che sono stati presi a 23-24 anni oggi rappresentano circa 100 milioni in entrata potenziali (sia cash che a bilancio) se solo il Napoli schioccasse le dita.



infatti non aver venduto loro due dimostra l'ambizione della società.
vi ricordate che offerte mostruose avevano ricevuto rispettivamente ?
altro che 100 milioni in due.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Luglio 2020)

A chi hanno venduto Koulibaly? City?


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il mio? staremo a vedere. può darsi che mi sbagli ovviamente.
> 
> io a sto colpo non ci credo neanche un po'. comunque se è lo stesso che hanno accostato al milan 12 mesi fa per 10M... spero proprio che lo facciano



Non ricordo il tuo in particolare, ricordo che erano tanti.

Il Napoli spende in modo sempre logico oculato, bilanceranno questo acquisto con delle cessioni, ma le ambizioni di De Laurentiis sono sempre le stesse.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro fanno strano i problemi finanziari del Lille dopo le molteplice plusvalenze.



Perché non hanno una proprietà che fa aumenti di capitale per coprire deficit di bilancio. Non dimenticate che la pandemia è una catastrofe per tutti i club.

Per chi no lo sa, su 10 club 9 sono nella situazione nel Lille.

Noi siamo tra gli 1 su 10 che non hanno questo problema, almeno finora, per fortuna.


----------



## Black (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



assurdo! ma è veramente così forte questo? De Laurentis non sborsa soldi a caso...

e pensare che a gennaio 2019 valeva pochi milioni... a me non sembrava chissà cosa comunque (dai video di YT) e qui nel forum veniva bollato come il solito Niang


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti non aver venduto loro due dimostra l'ambizione della società.
> vi ricordate che offerte mostruose avevano ricevuto rispettivamente ?
> altro che 100 milioni in due.



Dici bene, ma perché il Napoli, per il mix di ingaggi sotto controllo e quindi appetibili e per la quantità di giovani o comunque non over 30 anche nel sottobosco, ogni anno può permettersi di scegliere e/o conservare i big.
Perché guardare il bilancio non è un handicap, ma un valore aggiunto.

Diawara, Vinicius, Verdi, Rog, Zapata, Inglese, Ounas... tutta gente che quasi non ha giocato a Napoli e che ha comunque rappresentato un tesoretto.

Zielinski, Milik, KK, Allan, Hysaj, Maksimovic colpi in canna (eventuali!) nel prossimo anno.
Ruiz, Lozano, Elmas, Lobotka, Manolas, Di Lorenzo colpi in canna (eventuali!) tra due anni.
Quelli che arrivano ora (Petagna, Rrhamani, Osimhen, etc) colpi in canna tra tre anni, e così via.

Noi facciamo il trenino per il miracolo Suso, cediamo in giro gli esuberi che nessuno vuole pagandogli lo stipendio, andiamo in misericordioso pareggio con l'errore Piatek, siamo già nel panico per la gestione di Paqueta, ci disperiamo alla sola idea di vendere Romagnoli ed ora persino Kessie, abbiamo la patata bollente Gigio che paghiamo da tre anni quanto il Napoli paga Koulibaly da un anno.

C'è una bella differenza (e Leao, Bennacer e Theo rappresentano nonostante tutto la prima vera inversione di tendenza da 10 anni a questa parte).


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Luglio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> eh !? 81 ? ma il mercato post covid non doveva avere una contrazione nelle valutazioni ?



Che favola che hai ricordato,la scusa del covid verrà usata dai barboni che non vogliono spendere.


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



Come fa a valere così tanto uno il cui massimo traguardo è aver segnato 13 gol in ligue 1?


----------



## Black (14 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Dici bene, ma perché il Napoli, per il mix di ingaggi sotto controllo e quindi appetibili e per la quantità di giovani o comunque non over 30 anche nel sottobosco, ogni anno può permettersi di scegliere e/o conservare i big.
> Perché guardare il bilancio non è un handicap, ma un valore aggiunto.
> 
> Diawara, Vinicius, Verdi, Rog, Zapata, Inglese, Ounas... tutta gente che quasi non ha giocato a Napoli e che ha comunque rappresentato un tesoretto.
> ...



come al solito perfetto! 

al di là del cartellino, la nostra cronica difficoltà nel piazzare i giocatori e sempre stata legata allo stipendio. La gestione del Napoli è esemplare


----------



## mil77 (14 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è più il Dela dei primi anni,ha un bilancio virtuoso come pochi in Europa andando ogni anno sistematicamente nelle coppe europee e già da Ancelotti ha alzato l'asticella senza vendere i giocatori migliori come faceva prima.
> il Napoli ormai è una realtà consolidata
> 
> io con 81 milioni comprerei altro,ma se lo possono permettere eccome.



Che se lo può permettere si, che De Laurentis spenda 81 milioni per Osimhen non ci credo neanche se lo vedo.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2020)

81 milioni per questo signor nessuno. Povero calcio, sempre più in rovina.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2020)

Repubblica ha scritto che in mezzo alla trattativa c'è Ounas valutato 30 milioni. E vai di plusvalenze fittizie!


----------



## sacchino (14 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



Se è vero questo è la tomba del Napoli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Luglio 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> assurdo! ma è veramente così forte questo? De Laurentis non sborsa soldi a caso...
> 
> e pensare che a gennaio 2019 valeva pochi milioni... a me non sembrava chissà cosa comunque (dai video di YT) e qui nel forum veniva bollato come il solito Niang



si sembra molto bravo ma da qui a dire che vale 81 milioni mi sembra esagerato. Forse è la valutazione complessiva includendo qualche contropartita (si parlava di Younes).


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Dici bene, ma perché il Napoli, per il mix di ingaggi sotto controllo e quindi appetibili e per la quantità di giovani o comunque non over 30 anche nel sottobosco, ogni anno può permettersi di scegliere e/o conservare i big.
> Perché guardare il bilancio non è un handicap, ma un valore aggiunto.
> 
> Diawara, Vinicius, Verdi, Rog, Zapata, Inglese, Ounas... tutta gente che quasi non ha giocato a Napoli e che ha comunque rappresentato un tesoretto.
> ...



La gestione del Napoli è esemplare da tanti anni. 

Gli ultimi due acquisti sono stati abbastanza controversi da questo punto di vista, Lozano e ora Osimhen sono stati pagati cifre davvero altissime, non da Giuntoli per come la vedo io.

D'altronde non è semplice fare l'ultimo salto di qualità, ovvero passare da outsider di lusso a club stabilmente al vertice in Italia e soprattutto competitiva in Europa.

Noi va beh, passeremo alla storia come la squadra gestita peggio nella storia della Serie A, stiamo battendo pure l'Inter di Moratti, presa in giro da noi milanisti per tanto tempo. Oggi siamo gli zimbelli di Europa, nonostante i timidi segnali di miglioramento recenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ricordo il tuo in particolare, ricordo che erano tanti.
> 
> Il Napoli spende in modo sempre logico oculato, bilanceranno questo acquisto con delle cessioni, ma le ambizioni di De Laurentiis sono sempre le stesse.



per te è logico mollare 81M per questo qui?
io non lo conosco ma mi sembra una vaccata giornalistica o un maxi polpettone.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per te è logico mollare 81M per questo qui?
> io non lo conosco ma mi sembra una vaccata giornalistica o un maxi polpettone.



Si lo penso anche io, sembra una notizia buttata lì. 

Secondo me lo pagheranno tra 40 e 50 milioni. Questa cifra mi sembra irrealistica.


----------



## Manue (14 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è più il Dela dei primi anni,ha un bilancio virtuoso come pochi in Europa andando ogni anno sistematicamente nelle coppe europee e già da Ancelotti ha alzato l'asticella senza vendere i giocatori migliori come faceva prima.
> il Napoli ormai è una realtà consolidata
> 
> io con 81 milioni comprerei altro,ma se lo possono permettere eccome.



Sicuro? 
Perché il loro bilancio è vero che è in utile, ma non di chissà quanto paragonato all'esborso che dovranno affrontare per questo ragazzo.
Va considerato anche i minori entroiti dalla Uefa...

detto questo, 
la cosa che più stona della cifra, 
è DeLaurentis che li spende dato che è tirchio... se andrà in porto ufficialmente, sarò solo perché avrà già venduto qualche pezzo dei suoi.


----------



## IlProfessore (14 Luglio 2020)

Ma ancora che si dà credito alle cifre da titolone di giornale? Il giocatore ha un valore di mercato che non superà i 20 mln ed eventualmente il cartellino sarà pagato quella cifra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Ma ancora che si dà credito alle cifre da titolone di giornale? Il giocatore ha un valore di mercato che non superà i 20 mln ed eventualmente il cartellino sarà pagato quella cifra.



se dela ne paga davvero più di 35 per sto qui vuol dire che quello che paga in più gli torna in tasca per vie traverse...
e con questo mi ricollego alla mia teoria che dela stia smantellando...

stiamo a vedere.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se dela ne paga davvero più di 35 per sto qui vuol dire che quello che paga in più gli torna in tasca per vie traverse...
> e con questo mi ricollego alla mia teoria che dela stia smantellando...
> 
> stiamo a vedere.



A me risulta che a napoli i tifosi lo odiano e lo vorrebbero morto perchè in tempi di fpf anche lui si è saputo adattare e ha trovato la sua dimensione.
E rendiamoci conto da quali stagioni viene il napoli!!!
Solo da noi viene dipinto come il genio dei conti.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Luglio 2020)

Non lo conosco ma c'è stato un altro ex lillois che andò poi all' Arsenal per la stessa cifra quasi...e poi..


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ricordo certi commenti sulla volontà di De Laurentiis di non investire più nel Napoli dopo l'assunzione di Gattuso...
> 
> Si si come no



Ah beh se sono questi gli investimenti, speriamo continuino così. Poi aspettiamo la fine del mercato per dare una sentenza definitiva giusto?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Luglio 2020)

A Napoli dovrebbero fare una statua a questo presidente, ma dovrebbero protestare per questo acquisto... ma è un mondo al contrario.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Luglio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Repubblica ha scritto che in mezzo alla trattativa c'è Ounas valutato 30 milioni. E vai di plusvalenze fittizie!



ah ecco, questo spiegherebbe la valutazione monstre. 

anche fatta così, cmq 50 mln per sto osimhen mi sembrano tantissimi.


----------



## Milanlove (14 Luglio 2020)

81 milioni mi sembrano impossibili soprattutto se associati al Napoli. Ma poi perchè non 80, ma 81?
Ma anche il giocatore, se viene valutato 81 milioni, di ingaggio quanto otterrà? Non puoi pagare uno 81 milioni e poi dargli 2 milioni all'anno.
Secondo me, sarà tanto se saranno la metà.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ah beh se sono questi gli investimenti, speriamo continuino così. Poi aspettiamo la fine del mercato per dare una sentenza definitiva giusto?



Assolutamente, vedremo alla fine.

Resto dell'idea che avremo sempre a che fare col Napoli per i primi posti, finché ci saranno De Laurentiis e Giuntoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, vedremo alla fine.
> 
> Resto dell'idea che avremo sempre a che fare col Napoli per i primi posti, finché ci saranno De Laurentiis e Giuntoli.



È un bel problema. Dando per scontate Ndranghetus e Inda, se non crollano almeno due tra Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli si fa notte.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È un bel problema. Dando per scontate Ndranghetus e Inda, se non crollano almeno due tra Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli si fa notte.



Esatto. Per questo sostengo che mantenere le cose come stanno con Pioli e qualche rinforzo non ci porta da nessuna parte.

Bisogna fare delle scelte coraggiose e ambiziose per recuperare e lottare stabilmente almeno per il quarto posto.

Il livello della serie A non è altissimo, ma abbiamo 5 squadre che ci sono superiori e difficilmente crolleranno, forse la Lazio che presto dovrà rinnovare il gruppo, le altre hanno gestioni serie e un modello ben collaudato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È un bel problema. Dando per scontate Ndranghetus e Inda, se non crollano almeno due tra Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli si fa notte.



sul crollo dell' Atalanta il prossimo anno ci credo poco. Magari non faranno i punti di quest'anno ma non sono li per caso, sono la squadra che tira di più di tutta Europa. Hanno già incassato con Kulusewski e Barros, sono ai quarti di CL e già qualificati per la prossima. In poche parole non vendono (magari qualche sopravvalutato come Gosens e basta), anzi ho paura che mettono a posto difesa e portiere. Ho più fiducia nel crollo delle romane e che dovremmo giocarcela con Juventus, Inter, Napoli e Atalanta per il quarto posto


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset oggi il Napoli ratificherà in Sardegna il colpo Osimhen: al Lille andranno circa 81 mln e al nigeriano 5 mln netti annui.



La gazzetta dice 60 milioni. E' comunque una cifra importantissima. Il giocatore è buono, mi ricorda molto Eto'o, ma non so se oggi vale già quella cifra.


----------



## Goro (15 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se dela ne paga davvero più di 35 per sto qui vuol dire che quello che paga in più gli torna in tasca per vie traverse...
> e con questo mi ricollego alla mia teoria che dela stia smantellando...
> 
> stiamo a vedere.



La penso uguale


----------

